# Strichzeichnungen- wie genau?



## Act of Fate (27. Mai 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich bin am überlegen wie man am besten diese Strichzeichnungen (http://www.atwi.de) umsetzt. Evtl. Pfade? Womit? Illustrator,FreeHand,Photoshop?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (27. Mai 2004)

Freehand oder Illustrator, hauptsache Vektor.


----------



## Act of Fate (27. Mai 2004)

Eine weitere Frage hätte ich! Wenn ich dann für jeden Pfadpunkt mit der Maus klicke, sind da soviele Ecken drinne, wie kann ich das am besten vernünfitg runden? So wie es halt bei http://www.atwi.de der Fall ist?


----------



## megabit (27. Mai 2004)

Du brauchst für eine gebogene Linie nur zwei Punkte. Du kannst solche Grafiken ohne Ecken erstellen.

Ich hoffe ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden


----------



## thoru (27. Mai 2004)

halte deine Maustaste beim dem zeiten Punkt einfach mal gedrückt und ziehe sie 
in eine beliebige Richtung, vorzugsweise in diese in der eine "Rundung" enstehen
soll.

cu
thoru


----------



## Fey (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mal mit dem Handbuch? In beiden Programmen (Illustrator / Freehand) ist das Pfadwerkzeug und sein Handling sehr gut erklärt.

Einfach mal durchlesen und dann mit dem Pfadwerkzeug wild drauflos malen und schauen wie es reagiert.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

